# How to tune to dropped A#



## jimichus

Hey guys, I've been playing guitar for a year and a half and have always used standard tuning or dropped D tuning. So, I wanna play a song that is played on C G D# A# F A# (AKA drop A#). I have no idea how to tune a guitar so please help.


----------



## Coustfan'01

Drop all your strings two full step, then drop the low E an extra step. It will sound/play bad though, unless you have some heavy strings.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Wow. People are drop tuning to an A#!!!!!!  Why not just play a baritone guitar?

TG


----------



## ezcomes

chances are...the song is on a baritone...or seven string...and just transcribed, as drop A#


----------



## zontar

ezcomes said:


> chances are...the song is on a baritone...or seven string...and just transcribed, as drop A#


That's what I was thinking.
I'd say if at all possible--get a baritone.


----------



## Diablo

Buy a bass.


----------



## GuitarSkater

http://www.howtotuneaguitar.org/

this site has like 50 different tunings, i use it to tune sometimes.


----------

